# Those Sexy Blue Crawdads!



## SHizzle (Dec 18, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had any of those fine looking blue crawdads? If so what do you feed them, what is the minimum size tank you keep them in, all of the general stuff.

Thanks,

-Steve


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

SHizzle said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any of those fine looking blue crawdads? If so what do you feed them, what is the minimum size tank you keep them in, all of the general stuff.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Steve


im not sure what size tank but i think a 20 long may be sufficient but a 40 breeder would be a lot better. they love shrimp pellets and other meety foods like blood worms but they will really eat anything that falls to the ground.


----------



## fishcrazy (Sep 1, 2010)

They need at least 20 gallons per crayfish, and i have heard crushed eggshells are very good for feeding. I would get one if it werent for my extreme fear of fish shipping haha


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

yeah a 20g should be good for one.

Some general information on crayfish in general;
- Most will eat or at least tear up plants (dont know if this applies to blue crays)
- All crayfish need calcium so be prepaired to suppliment their diet.
- They will eat small fish, (and larger ones if they can get their claws on em), so a good rule of thumb is keep them on their own. because big fish will eat them and small fish will be eaten by them.
- Crayfish need caves in order to feel safe and secure.
- Crayfish are master escape artists, any tank you intend to home them in should have a full top in adition to not having anything that stucks up and out of the water to the top of the tank.
- Crays are territorial, most of the time if you get more than one they will kill eachother, or at least one will wind up dying.
- Crayfish like most inverts need to shed their exoskeleton periodicaly as they grow, during this time they are very vulnerable and will usualy spend most of their time hiding, also do not remove the shed exoskeleton as they need to ingest it in order to regain lost calcium.
- Crayfish can regenerate lost limbs, so if you see your cray short a limb thats ok it will grow back. However you should probably take steps towards finding out what caused it to lose said limb in the first place.
- Crayfish like other aquatic inverts dont really have many problems with disease, they are however very sensitive to most fish medicines, so if you have to medicate the tank make sure the medicine is invert safe.

Thats prety much everything i can think of off the top of my head, if you have any specific questions feel free to ask.

Oh also the website www.planetinverts.com is a good place to look for some generalized information on crayfish, shrimp, snail, and aegla info.


----------



## SHizzle (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the wonderful answers I might not be using the 29 gallon for them anymore, I may just breed Angels in it not sure yet, but I do plan on getting one of these wonders!

Thanks,

Steve


----------

